# Compaq Laptop Gets Very Hot Help



## josh3427 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a Compaq Presario X1028CL is it normal for it to get very hot? Also it started to make a buzzing noise that is very annoying. The laptop is not always making the noise it starts sometimes when I go to certain web sites or when I plug AC adapter. I don't think it's the speakers making the buzzing noise. Can someone please help me?

Thanks,  
Josh


----------



## xpspecial (Aug 12, 2003)

Any computer machine can get hot; it's normal, especially if you've had your machine running for at least an hour or more. Sorry, wish I could help you out with the buzzing problem but I am unaware of what may be causing that.


----------



## joat1 (Sep 23, 2004)

Is it under warranty? If so, you may what to get it checked with a technician. Laptops do get warm, but it's not supposed to get uncomfortably hot.

Is the buzzing sound coming from the fan? The AC adaptor socket? If it's the socket, that may be an indication that something is wrong with AC adapter, the socket itself, etc.

Does the laptop get very hot with just the battery?

And, try it with just the AC adapter without the battery.


----------

